# recessed light insulation



## hartfish (Dec 28, 2008)

Cold air pours from my recessed lights in my MBath and kitchen. The ceilings are vaulted, so I can't climb up there to stuff insulation around the cans. Any suggestions?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 28, 2008)

Expansion foam should do the trick or tuck tape the drywall to the can making sure you keep the tape back so the covers cover up the tape. I would use expansion foam myself but be careful not to use to much.


----------



## triple D (Dec 29, 2008)

Use a high temp. caulk. Go around can in gap between metal and drywall. Then remove bulb and trim, and seal any holes in can housing that dont interfere with trim mounting. This should take care of it. Good kuck..... Oh theres always airlock trims to, They arent the prettiest, but they work....


----------



## JoeD (Dec 30, 2008)

Any solution is going to require you to climb up to the lights. Insulation won't do the trick. You need a vapour barrier and insulation.


----------



## triple D (Dec 31, 2008)

in my earlier posting I meant to have you pull the trim first. Then seal around can. Good luck....


----------

